# Today on RO



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 24, 2009)

[align=center]





Tuesday March 24, 2009[/align]




[align=center]




What do you think about the new forumbanner[/align]
[align=center]*I know this is old but we have new members who need to give permission to use there bun pictures*[/align]
[align=center]*Luv-Bunniz would like to know if a list for all our slang on the forum would begood idea?*[/align]
[align=center]*Just wanted to remind everyone thatbig photos are not always great.*[/align]
[align=center]*
*





[/align][align=center]*These members are celebrating there birthdays
*[/align][align=center]*
*[/align][align=center]*Usagimimi*[/align][align=center]*Tabetha S Thompson*[/align][align=center]*Mira*[/align][align=center]*msfancy*[/align][align=center]*ace*[/align][align=center]*lilly07*[/align][align=center]*Many of these member have not been seen in a while. 
*[/align][align=center]*If your here check in.*[/align][align=center]*Remember to post those special dates on the calender*
[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center] 
[/align]
[align=center]*Please go welcome Katrina and her boyfriend to theforum*[/align]
[align=center]*Sharleen is joining us from Australia Please go welcome them *[/align]
[align=center]We have another young person joining go welcome her[/align]
[align=center]*And manymore* 
[/align] 
[align=center]




*Gentle Giants lost hope and has told her story. You will truly be missed hope. Blinky pain free.*[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]






*Dia added more pictures of her babys atwork*[/align]
[align=center]*Oskar Came out of his neuter yesterday. Go check forupdates*[/align]
[align=center]*Shadow is back from his nose surgery. Go look forpictures of his new nose and send good vibes.*[/align]
[align=center]*Did you get your rabbit for you or your kidss Nattyw would like to know*[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*Can a rabbit be happy without otherrabbits ?

Any Giant Chinchilla owners?

Are you crazy for your bun Lover_of_lopez would like to know she is not the only one

BlueSkyAcresRabbitry is going shopping for pellets and needs some input




*[/align] [align=center]




[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*Bunytammers flemish has a abscess can you help her out.*[/align][align=center]*
* [/align][align=center]*Sweetie rabbits keeps getting gunk in her eye.*[/align][align=center]*
* [/align][align=center]*Dotty has scabs on her mouth? Do you have a idea of what it couldbe

**Grumpybabies has a molting and incisor removal question we all know this time of year


*[/align][align=left]
[/align]
[align=center]




*
Gingergiants Lost her Piccolo. Blinky free baby. You will be missed*[/align][align=center]*
* [/align][align=center]*Sharjay posted new pictures of her baby's. Go check them out*[/align][align=center]*
* [/align][align=center]*LOPS - When do the ears flop? Nattyw would like to know*[/align][align=center]*
*[/align][align=center]*Genetics can you help out our new member*[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]




[/align] 


[align=center]*HOK9 rabbits is to clean and what his family like that to can you help

Bijoux rabbit is peeing outside of his litter box. Now that's not a good bunny. Do you think you can help

Pattypusstar is getting a large rabbit any advice to help her prepare. If so go check this out* 


[/align] 
[align=center]




[/align][align=center]
*Massy777 has bun needing a new home. Do you think you can love this big guy

The two black bun are still up for adoption do you like black* 


[/align] 
[align=center]




[/align][align=center]
*Many have been updated go ahead and check them all out*
[/align] 
[align=center]




[/align][align=center]*What did you have for dinner this thread is still going strong*
[/align][align=center]* 
Do you tan at the salon if so go give undergunfire some advice. And support

Thats one funny video. Go check it out

We have chicks on the forum. Can't wait to see how many there are

Do you like swimming if so go talk about it here

Goinbacktocali lost her beloved doxi. Run free in the field. You will be missed by many
* 

[/align] 
[align=center]






[/align] 

[align=center]*RO Star*

[/align][align=left]*First name: Jen* 

 *Age Range/Age: 24* 

 *Special other: Steve, my soon-to-be husband, who is on the forum as mr_mouse_chalk*

*Children? None!*

*Bunnies?* *Mouse, Chalk, Barney, Snowy and Dotty!*

*Other Pets?* *None*

*Favorite Hobby(s)* *Cooking, shopping, seeing new places, seeing bands live, and playing with the bunnies of course *

*Line of work?* *I have a balance disorder so I don't work at the moment *

*Anything else you would like to tell us?* *Errrm...... I love the forum and am very glad to be a part of it- I've made some great friends here and I never could have imagined that when I started my hunt for grids back in 2007! *

[/align][align=center]*And a great games for everyone today.


What is the next auction item?
Who is doing it?


How many members do we have on our forum as of now?
* 
[/align][align=left]*And 
Easter is upon us I know there is this thread about it. But lets remember if every person can save one rabbit on the forum. That will be _______ that many rabbits we can save this year.
Make a effort make a difference.
Let not the world tell us one person can't make a difference. Lets show the world one person can.*

[/align][align=center]*I hoped you enjoyed my news today.*
[/align]


----------



## paul2641 (Mar 24, 2009)

Are we supposed to see the long links? Banners bit big.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 24, 2009)

I like the banners


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 24, 2009)

Thank you elf mommy


----------



## myheart (Mar 24, 2009)

Most wonderful job with the news today!!! :biggrin2:Many of your links helped me catch up on the newest threads. btw... I like the banners also...

myheart


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for mentioning Shadow 

Jan


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 24, 2009)

Myheart and luvbun

Thank you and your both very welcome


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Mar 25, 2009)

Great job! and yeah the food thread i strted is soo WOw i cnt even keep up!


----------



## Numbat (Mar 25, 2009)

Nice job!

and ElfMommy is making decorated eggs which are coming on veery nicely!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 25, 2009)

yes right good job.

And sense its 6 am here on the forum we have 8011 members.


----------

